# Reformed Church Testimonies



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey all,

I have recently been reading through "Reformation Principles Exhibited", the RPCNA Testimony, and the UP Confessional Statement of 1925. I don't agree fully with them, but have found them edifying, interesting, and they sound like an excellent idea - put a church statement on topics the Westminster divines did not or could not address. It could solve a lot of arguments over things like FV, evolution, etc. I pretty much agree with the RPCNA Testimony, except its view on EP and its all-but-condemnation of alcohol and tobacco use. (I like the former, haven't touched the latter in a long time.)

Has there ever been a move in the ARP, PCA, OPC, or any of the other Reformed bodies to publish as "supplemental" standard similar to this?


----------



## Craig.Scott (Mar 24, 2012)

The Reformed Presbyterian Church of Scotland have a testimony (its not online), it simply affirms the WCF but also says it therefore condemns antithetical doctrines and practice like Easter and Christmas. We hold to the entitety of WCF, ie no additions.







In Christ


----------



## Wayne (Mar 24, 2012)

In the early years of its existence, the United Presbyterian Church of North America (UPCNA) produced something similar, speaking on many subjects then of greatest interest, including a strong pronouncement against slavery (this was issued in 1858 or 1859).


----------

